# HDMI trouble Scientific Atlanta 8300HD dvr



## power4u (Feb 16, 2008)

I have Cable vision. I am attempting to hook up this dvr through my Deno AVR-1908 to my Mitsu HC1500. I will not allow me to do it. That typical HDCP message comes up whenever I try. Sadly, I have to use my component hook-up with noticable decrease in picture quality vs. my old HD cable box (also scientific Atlanta.) I am ready to throw in the towell and get a tivo hd!:gah::gah:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you tried the different start up sequences?


----------



## power4u (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Have you tried the different start up sequences?


Thanks for the reply. No I have not tried different startup sequences. I have tried dealing with cablevisions CS, which is useless. I also called SCI Atl. who were equally useless. Sci Atl blamed the OS, which is PowerTV...

Sci Atl says that they make the hardware but the cable companies choose the software. This is all I have been able to find out so far.

Can you point me into the direction as to find out the various startup sequences available to try?

Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The sequence is the order in which you turn the 3 units on. Turn on the Mitsu HC1500 first, the Deno AVR-1908 second and the DVR third. If that doesn't work, try all the different combinations . Hopefully one of the combinations will work. If not, you have a HDCP handshake issue. Let us know the results.


----------

